# Tyson is always fair game! please excuse some of the foul language



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

As part of his parole agreement, Mike Tyson has to go back to school and 
finish grade 5. 

This is Mike's Ebonics homework assignment. He must use each vocabulary 
word in a sentence. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Hotel - I gave my girlfriend crabs, and the ho tel everybody. 

Dictate - My girlfriend say my dictate good. 

Catacomb - I saw Don King at da fights the other night. Man,somebody get 
that catacomb. 

Foreclose - If I pay alimony today, I got no money foreclose. 

Rectum - I had two Cadillacs, but my ***** rectum both. 

Disappointment - My parole officer tol' me if I miss disappointment they 
gonna send me back to the joint. 

Penis - I went to the doctors and he handed me a cup and said penis. 

Israel - Tito try to sell me a rolex. I say, "Man, it look fake." He say, 
"Bull****, that watch Israel." 

Undermine - There's a fine lookin' ho in the apartment undermine. 

Acoustic - When I was little, my uncle bought me acoustic and took me to 
the pool hall. 

Iraq - When we got the pool hall, I tol' my uncle, "Iraq, you break." 

Stain - My mother-in-law stopped me and I axed her, "Do you plan on stain 
for dinner?" 

Fortify - I axed this ho on da street, "how much?" She say,"fortify". 

Income - I just got in bed wif a ho and income my wife.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:rolling: :rolling: :rolling: 

Pekinese: I not proud of it, but wen I see the ho nex doe, I pekinese mysef in da windo.


----------

